# Briggs and Stratton Quantum hunting



## JPC1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

First time thread for me so hoping you can all help 

I have a Hayter Harrier 48 with a B & S Quantum XTS 50 engine. It starts first time  but it "hunts" i.e. revs go up and down and will only move at full speed.

I have cleaned air filter but is the next job to look at jets and carb? Or is there something else I could try?

Thanks in advance all!!

James


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep...if the engine is "hunting" it is most often caused by a clogged main jet in the carburetor. Write down the engine numbers, go to your local lawnmower repair shop and buy a carb rebuild kit.


----------



## JPC1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Many thanks for your help - a job to do today :grin:


----------

